
Stack Overflow: How We Do Monitoring – 2018 Edition - r4um
https://nickcraver.com/blog/2018/11/29/stack-overflow-how-we-do-monitoring/
======
jpmahowald
Fantastic. The wait was worth it to get the full tour of monitoring with
lovely screenshots. Must take time to write article length posts and keep the
sites from exploding.

SO's relatively relatively boring infrastructure actually makes for
interesting reading because few others show this much detail. I love the
hardware inventory, don't get me wrong, but the software stacks are what make
the magic happen.

